# Are these Extreme Dilute babies?



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi
Are these babies extreme dilute or ?? 
The Flights seem to have some color but all the other feathers on the babies look white or could be cream. The smaller one has darker flights. 
I purchased the parents so I do not know anything about them. Their first baby was Dun, but had more down than these.
Thank you,
Jerryd


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, just dilutes. The amount of down can vary in dilutes from what I've seen


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Becky - I have seen dilutes and almonds with shorter down than these

As for breeding a dun, do you mean silver or an actual dun as in a blue - dilute - spread?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of people call silvers dun bars and checks. No spread in the parents.


----------



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Dun, as blue spread dilute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, either someone else is the daddy or that is a t-pattern instead of spread.


----------

